# My Tarmac Comp weighs 1/2 lb more than....



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

...my S-Works E5 frame. Is this a huge difference considering that I weigh 188 lbs which would translate into .25% increase in weight if you add my weight(188) plus 16-17 pounds in the bike. The Tarmac Comp is supposed to be a stiffer yet smoother riding bike. At what point should one worry about having a heavy bike? My bike with full Campy Record,CR420 wheels, WCS Fork,WCS Stem ,bars,post, Tarmac Comp Frame should still come in at 16.5 in full race trim.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Are you serious?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope he's not.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

GOD!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! NOT 0.25%!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And what makes you think your bike should be 16.5 lbs in race trim? Did you actually believe the published weights for your frame and components? You do know that there are variance during production, don't you?

You need to get Geraldo on the case to get to the bottom of this travesty.....


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

16.5 pounds? that´s 7.484 kg!!! waaaaaay too heavy for a race bike. i´d be really worried about the weight until you get it below the UCI legal minimum. nowadays, while a bike is still 'legal', it´s far too heavy to race. and don´t even think of using it for just riding around on the weekends - there´s no way anyone can ride a bike that heavy and be able to enjoy themselves!!!


----------



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Ok....*

That was a dumb question. The point I was getting at was is whats the average weight of a race bike? And the Sworks E5 did weigh 16lbs with the components I had listed.


----------



## _AEF_ (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm perfectly happy racing on my 18.5 lb race bike. It's steel, comfortable, and I feel much better towards the end of a long race. I really can't feel much of a difference between a couple pounds. Now if I was Cat 1/2 and on a hill climb, maybe that would be different.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

The average weight of a race bike if it's not an uphill time trial is whothehellcares. Stiff matters, weight, meh.

Lots of full-on Euro pros ride bikes that are 8kg+ for most races -- that's almost 18 pounds.

Average weight of a Cat 5 bike is probably 17 lbs.
Average weight of a Cat 3 bike is probably 18 lbs, because they don't get their stuff for free, but have a dedicated race bike. It's usually some cheap Al frame built up with a hodgepodge of components


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Argentius said:


> The average weight of a race bike if it's not an uphill time trial is whothehellcares. Stiff matters, weight, meh.
> 
> Lots of full-on Euro pros ride bikes that are 8kg+ for most races -- that's almost 18 pounds.
> 
> ...


Wow could you make any broader of a generalization?! There is no average weight, you have pros who care, you have pros who don't, you have non racers who care, and non racers who don't. Its all about choice, I respect both types, I just so happen to enjoy building light bikes, it's fun for me. My bike weighs 12.72 lbs complete, does that make me a Cat 12? No it makes me a Cat 3 who decided to build a light bike. BTW my bike is PLENTY stiff.

K


----------

